# GRIZZMAN'S PASSING



## AKDave (Aug 31, 2011)

Greetings to all of Grizzman's buddies and fellow woodworkers.

It is my unfortunate duty to announce that Bob (Grizzman) passed away last night in his sleep.

I first met Bob when he came to Alaska, and we became good friends. His oldest son and my son were, and still are, best buddies. It was a sad day when he and his lovely bride Susan left Alaska, but all must do what is best for them, and I wished nothing but the best for them. My wife and I had the opportunity to visit them in Verbena a few years ago and that was that last time I saw him.

Bob had such a fantastic attitude toward life. I always looked up to him for this. His family will sorely miss him, as will I.

May he rest in peace.

AKDave


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Travel well Grizzman.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hate to loose a good partner.
Bill


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this.

- Chuck


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I lost a very good friend.

The world lost a very good and decent man.

Sometimes … it feels like both are getting harder and harder to come by.

Sweet dreams, Bob. No more pain.

I know where you're going, Buddy. May it be all you ever dreamed it would be.

*AKDave*: I'm sorry for your loss, too. You and the entire LumberJocks community-a group that meant a whole lot to Grizz.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

This will be a long thread of tributes to one of the greatest "buddies" ever.
Bob was a friend to so very many and always made encouraging positive comments. We all loved Bob here and will all miss him tremendously. At least his crippling pain has finally stopped.
Rest in peace friend.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bob (grizzman) had nothing but kind words to say about my human powered shop and hand tool woodworking style … may he rest in peace.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna miss him…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember his work from the very first time I joined. Sad to hear he's gone.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Anybody masculine enough in his own skin to wear a red dress and let people poke fun at him
is a Good Dude in my book.

RIP


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace Grizzman


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

R I P, Bob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamishniall (Apr 3, 2017)

It's obviously a sad thing to hear about people who are closely related to us. It's really hurting when my friends leave me alone. One of my dearest friends passed away just after 10 months from the completion of our course and it was really hurting me and still. I can understand your emotions Dave.

Hamish
Visit Website


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Rest In Peace Grizzman


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so saddened to read this. Over the years Bob and I traded many gifts. We have one of his lovely boxes proudly displayed in the living room.

Our prayers and condolences to his family. We will miss him, greatly.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

A great loss to our community and to Grizzman's family. RIP Grizzman. If the world was full of Grizzman's we'd be so much better off. He was a great example of simply being a very good, nice guy.


----------



## AKDave (Aug 31, 2011)

*UPDATE ON GRIZZMAN*

I just spoke with Bob's son Chris, who is now in Verbena with his Mom, and I can report the following information.

There will be no funeral service or celebration of life per Bob's wishes.

There will be a graveside service and dedication of the grave on Friday, April 7th, at 1 pm, at the Verbena, Alabama Cemetery, if anyone wishes to attend.

Later, the family will announce information on donations of flowers and/or gifts. As soon as I receive this information I will communicate it here on this thread.

Also, if the mortuary sets up a site for condolences and best wishes, I will place that link here.

Although Bob's passing was certainly premature, the family is coming together in their grieving and in taking care of Bob's final arrangements.

My best wishes to them and all of you.

AKDave


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Bob is a great loss to our community. We will miss him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

R.I.P. Condolences to those who knew him well and family he leaves behind.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm shocked and sadden by the passing of my good friend Bob Putman ,We chatted often he was looking forward to getting back in his shop after dealing with great pain for so long,He was a kind man who cared for and encouraged others who had health and other problems even though he fought years of dishabilitating back pain and a prior heart attack.Bob had a great sense of Humor that he use to share with many of his LJ buddies.He was a Christian man who has gone to meet his lord. I only hope Bob's wife Susan can make her way through this shocking and sad time plus dealing with her own physical challenges .Rest in peace my dear friend


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grizz, I am joyful for your relief of pain and getting to meet your Savior face to face! I am also sorry I never got to meet you here. God Bless you, brother.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's some info I found.

Martin Funeral Home : Robert Joseph Putman

http://www.martinfuneralhomeinc.com/memsol.cgi?page=profile&section=info&user_id=1945489


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy birthday Grizz, You have been delivered from the bosom your second mother; mother earth.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

This was posted by Grizz's son, Chris, onto Susan (Grizz's widow) Putman's Facebook page. If anybody has a couple extra bucks and feels moved to help out … I'm quite sure it would be appreciated:

"Hello, this is Chris Putman, Susan's son. Thank you to everyone for all of the messages and help regarding Bob J Putman passing. Many people have asked how they can help; we are asking for donations to help with the funeral costs, if you would like to help please mail a check to Susan here, 314 County Rd. 503 Verbena AL 36091, OR money can be sent to my PayPal account under the email [email protected]"


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Haven't been around much, so I missed this. Bob was a great guy, and funny as all get out.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Shouldn't Grizzman be entered to the "In Memoriam" page?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. I haven't been on the site much, and just heard about this on Facebook. Bob was truly a good human being, and the world is a poorer place without him.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of Bob's passing. He was a great contributor to this site with wonderful encouraging comments on projects and blogs. He always had something nice to say. This site and this member will miss him greatly..


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm a bit late but just discovered that he had passed just today, He was an icon here on LJ's and he will be surely missed.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I hade no knowledge that Grizzman has passed last April and I am truly shocked and saddened. Carol and I had the pleasure of visiting with Grizzman and Susan at their Verbena home a couple of years back. It is one thing to type to people online and a completely different experience when you are able to enjoy meeting them in person. Grizz & I got to hang out in his shop while Carol and Susan stayed inside and chatted.
I gave Bob one of my boxes and he gave me a nice walnut board.
We skyped occasionally and during our last skype session he talked of the nerve stimulator that he had high hopes for.
You are missed my friend…


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

RIP Mr. Grizzman. My thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

For those of you who are not aware of them, there are more threads regarding Bobs passing including a gofundme fund to help Bob's wife. Also, a thread where you can help Bob's wife by buying some of Bob's woodworking tools.
Please help if you can.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/239945

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/239945

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/239537


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I just found out about Bob or Grizz if you prefer passing. It was a real shock and very sad. Bob was one of our revered LJ treasures with his unique and pleasingly distinctive projects, but I think he will be best remembered for his warmth, kindness and the encouragement he offered others. I can't remember him ever having written a negative word here on LJ. The world would definitely be a better place if there were more like him. I do think he felt pretty comfortable with other woodworkers as so many are just like him. I hope he meets up with some in heaven where I think he belongs now.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

All of us who knew him on Ljs feel the same way Mike.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

May He RIP. Great Guy! He will be missed!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember that very well ,what a great guy. I miss the long chats Bob and I had. Thanks for sharing Rob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I remember it too, RIP Griz.


----------

